# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με κάμερες

## XALOULIS90

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το εξής: έχω 4 κάμερες που είναι σε διαφορετικά σημεία και σε μια κάμερα απο τις τέσσερις, τα καλώδια είναι μαζί με κάποια άλλα μέσης τάσης και λοιπά. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οτι στην οθόνη που φαίνονται οι κάμερες έχει πάρα πολύ θόρυβο θα το έλεγα έλαχιστη παραμόρφωσή και πολλές γραμμές με χιόνια. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διώξουμε αυτόν τον θόρυβο πρίν το στείλει στην οθόνη κάτι σαν φίλτρο ? (εκτός απο το να αλλάξουμε θέση τα καλώδια γιατί μιλάμε για απόσταση 100-150 μέτρων το καθένα εννοείτε είναι και το κόστος).

----------


## crown

εάν μιλαs ότι οι καμερεs χεχρι το καταγραφικο είναι σε αποσταση 150 μετρα είναι πολλα και φυσικα θα σου βγαζει θορυβο από το τροφοδοτικο 
δηλαδή η αποσταση είναι μεγαλη για τα 12volt

----------


## Prezonautis

Και τις 4 κάμερες από το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό τις δίνεις παροχή? Αν ναι για την κάμερα που έχεις πρόβλημα δοκίμασε με ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό. Πόσα Αμπρ είναι το τροφοδοτικό σου?
Και αν πάλι έχεις πρόβλημα και το καταγραφικό σου δεν είναι γειωμένο βάλε ένα καλώδιο από το σασί του στην γείωση μιας σούκου πρίζας και δεν αν φύγουν τα χιόνια. *Για αυτό να μας πεί πρώτα κάποιος ιδικός στα καταγραφικά αν είναι σωστό να το κάνεις.*

----------


## Fixxxer

> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το εξής: έχω 4 κάμερες που είναι σε διαφορετικά σημεία και σε μια κάμερα απο τις τέσσερις, τα καλώδια είναι μαζί με κάποια άλλα μέσης τάσης και λοιπά. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οτι στην οθόνη που φαίνονται οι κάμερες έχει πάρα πολύ θόρυβο θα το έλεγα έλαχιστη παραμόρφωσή και πολλές γραμμές με χιόνια. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διώξουμε αυτόν τον θόρυβο πρίν το στείλει στην οθόνη κάτι σαν φίλτρο ? (εκτός απο το να αλλάξουμε θέση τα καλώδια γιατί μιλάμε για απόσταση 100-150 μέτρων το καθένα εννοείτε είναι και το κόστος).



Μεσης τασης!?!?

Ποσο κοντα ειναι τα καλωδια της μεσης τασης απο αυτα της καμερας?
Τα ασθενη ρευματα δεν πρεπει να ειναι κοντα με τα ισχυρα ακριβως γιατι δημιουργουνται θορυβοι...

----------


## XALOULIS90

Απ όσο γνωρίζω είναι στην ίδια σχάρα περασμένα στο έδαφος, προσωπικά δεν τα έχω δεί έτσι μου είχε πεί ο ηλεκτρολόγος και μου είπε οτι δεν γίνεται κάτι εκτός αν περάσουμε καινούριο καλώδιο εξωτερικά το οποίο να μην είναι κοντά σε ισχυρά ρευματα΄.
Ναι αυτό το γνωρίζω και ρωτάω σίγουρα φταίει αυτό ? Αν ναι πώς λύνω το πρόβλημα ?




> Μεσης τασης!?!?
> 
> Ποσο κοντα ειναι τα καλωδια της μεσης τασης απο αυτα της καμερας?
> Τα ασθενη ρευματα δεν πρεπει να ειναι κοντα με τα ισχυρα ακριβως γιατι δημιουργουνται θορυβοι...

----------


## XALOULIS90

Τελικά ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ρε παίδια να το δοκιμάσω ?
Δεν θυμάμαι στα πόσα Α είναι το τροφοδοτικό θα το κοιτάξω και θα το αναφέρω ...




> Και τις 4 κάμερες από το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό τις δίνεις παροχή? Αν ναι για την κάμερα που έχεις πρόβλημα δοκίμασε με ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό. Πόσα Αμπρ είναι το τροφοδοτικό σου?
> Και αν πάλι έχεις πρόβλημα και το καταγραφικό σου δεν είναι γειωμένο βάλε ένα καλώδιο από το σασί του στην γείωση μιας σούκου πρίζας και δεν αν φύγουν τα χιόνια. *Για αυτό να μας πεί πρώτα κάποιος ιδικός στα καταγραφικά αν είναι σωστό να το κάνεις.*

----------


## stinger

στην περιπτωση σου πρεπει να αρχισεις να αποκλειεις ενα ενα τα ενδεχομενα που μπορει να σου βγαζουν θορυβο...
αρχικα θα πρεπει να πας στην καμερα που κανει θορυβο και να της δωσεις ταση επιτοπου με μια μπαταρια 12v 5-7ah (απο συναγερμο αν εχεις καμια μπαταρια μολυβδου κανει)..αν ο θορυβος παψει εχει καλως αν επιμενει πρεπει να πας στην δευτερη περιπτωση ψαξιματος καλωδιου..
απο ενα τροφοδοτικο παιρνουν ολες οι καμερες?? ποσα αμπερ ειναι???
υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα να σου κανει προβλημα γειωσης οπως σου ειπαν και παραπανω...ειναι βιδωμενη σε σιδερενιο στυλο??

----------


## XALOULIS90

Επανέρχομαι μετά απο καιρό τελικά το τροφοδοτικό γράφει στην είσοδό του 12V / 4A οπότε φαντάζομαι είναι 4 Α . Έκανα αυτό με την γείωση και τελικά τίποτα δεν έφτιαξε καθόλου...
Είναι τετρακάναλο το σύστημα αλλά η μία κάμερα έχει δικό της τροφοδοτικό και αυτήν είναι η χειρότερη στο θέμα θορύβου.(οπότε η συγκεκριμένη φαντάζομαι οτι θα φταίει το καλώδιο εικόνας που είναι μαζί με άλλα ισχυρών ρευμάτων)
1)Είναι όλες σε σιδερένιο στύλο και σκέφτομαι αντί για μπαταρία να πάρω ένα τροφοδοτικό(Μ/Σ) απο 230 σε 12v dc και να το δοκιμάσω στις άλλες κάμερες γίνεται αυτό η θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα ?
2)Σύνολο περίπου 200 μέτρα και τρείς κάμερες είναι πολλά για 4Α που έχει τροφοδοσία ..?
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## XALOULIS90

Καλησπέρα και πάλι κάπου διάβασα οτι στην περιπτωσ'η μου θα διόρθωνε τον θόρυβο ένα isolator ακριβώς πρίν την είσοδο στο καταγραφικό, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ρε παιδιά ?

----------


## kasikis

Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα για πέρασμα καλωδίων , ιδιαίτερα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις και προβλήματα από άλλα καλώδια , να ξέρεις μια καλή λύση είναι ενεργά balun και καλώδιο stp. Μου έχει τύχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Και αν δεν έχεις άλλο θέμα όπως το τροφοδοτικό που το τσεκάρεις όπως σου είπε ο Σπύρος με μια μπαταρία επι τόπου ή έχεις την δυνατότητα να περάσεις από αλλού καλώδια πέρνα τα. Αλλιώς σκέψου και καλώδιο συνεστραμμένο με θωράκιση , εφόσον και πάλι έχεις την δυνατότητα να το περάσεις.

----------

